# أريد موقع فيه مشاريع تخرج لطلاب الهندسة الكيميائية



## freedom lover (22 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم أريد موقع فيه مشاريع تخرج لطلاب الهندسة الكيميائية


----------



## freedom lover (30 أغسطس 2007)

نرجو المساعدة


----------



## الراجح (22 فبراير 2010)

اين أنتم ايها الكيميائيون .........مشاريع تخرج لو سمحتم ؟


----------



## محمد ابراهيم مرعي (4 مارس 2010)

فكره ممتازه


----------



## خارج السرب (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ما رأيك بعمل مقارنة بين عملية تصفية مياه الصرف الصحي في بلدك و احدى الدول المتقدمة


----------

